# Nelsons IAPLC entry 2011



## Nelson (28 Jul 2011)

this turned into a bit of an algae disaster,but entered anyway   .
just a tiny tank,45x25x25cm.

718


----------



## flygja (29 Jul 2011)

Hey mate, was wondering what happened to this scape. Congrats on your placing.


----------



## Tom (29 Jul 2011)

Ooh thats pretty nice  Well done


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jul 2011)

Yep, great depth, looks like it is going on forever.

How do you achieve the background?


----------



## James Marshall (29 Jul 2011)

That's a great layout Neil.
Congrats on your placement mate   

Cheers,
James


----------



## Nelson (30 Jul 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> Hey mate, was wondering what happened to this scape. Congrats on your placing.


cheers David.only a little bit better than last year.(752).


			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Ooh thats pretty nice  Well done


cheers Tom.


			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Yep, great depth, looks like it is going on forever.
> How do you achieve the background?


cheers Luis.
just mostly thin stones stacked like cards and steep substrate.






















			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's a great layout Neil.
> Congrats on your placement mate
> 
> Cheers,
> James


thanks James.


----------



## Tom (30 Jul 2011)

Very nice hardscape  Is it still running? I'd try it with different plants and see how it looks again. Kinda like George did with the Iwagumi.


----------



## Nelson (30 Jul 2011)

Edward (piece of fish) said the same.suggested hairgrass along the back..
i though maybe MM along the sides.
not running anymore though   .


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2011)

Congrats Neil, shame about the algae issues it was looking great, time to start a new one going


----------



## Eboeagles (1 Aug 2011)

Looking at your pics before planting makes me see it in a whole different way. Amazing detail and depth. 

Totally blown away.


----------



## Nelson (1 Aug 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Congrats Neil, shame about the algae issues it was looking great, time to start a new one going


cheers Paulo.
yeah diatoms were real bad and then algae.HC never recovered in time   .


			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Looking at your pics before planting makes me see it in a whole different way. Amazing detail and depth.
> 
> Totally blown away.


cheers mate   .


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Aug 2011)

Very nice hard-scape -it looks very natural like that - well done


----------



## Eboeagles (14 Jul 2012)

I keep coming back to this scape for inspiration, so I thought I'd comment to bring it up again for others that may have missed it. 

It's easy to miss with such simple planting but the scale on the rock work just blows me away every time   

Nelson your a more patient man than me!


----------

